
Download EtherPad for Your Own Server - olegp
http://etherpad.com/ep/about/pricing-eepnet
======
antiismist
Etherpad rocks. Just today I was thinking that it would be great to be able to
use it as a platform - e.g. imagine a real time wiki.

------
bprater
Ouch. Bummer it's Java.

As a plain old lamp kinda guy, I wouldn't know the first about servicing Java
requests. (Not just running a simple server like the docs recommend.) How hard
is it?

~~~
gojomo
To run EtherPad, why would you need to do more than their suggested command
line:

    
    
      root@localhost$  java -Xmx512M -jar enterprise-etherpad-1.0b4.jar
    

???

As a LAMP guy, you could surely use mod_rewrite to map that EtherPad server to
whatever other urlspace you'd like.

~~~
rs
You'll need mod_proxy as well to forward the request from a LAMP stack

------
preactive
why pay for something like this when you can download MoonEdit for free (
<http://moonedit.com> )

just saying.

~~~
jodrellblank
Because it's better (using it has fewer steps, the interface is like other web
apps, it doesn't require you to pick one of the desktop PCs as a server and
tell people the IP address, and it saves as you go so anyone closing their
browser will not lose work).

just saying.

------
yan
Java - check

"Enterprise" in the binary's name - check

:)

